# Fever in the nighttime only?



## Sojourner

Just wondering if anyone has an idea what is going on with my 19 month old son. He is experiencing a fever at nighttime only the past two nights. When he wakes up in the morning he is fine and plays and acts mostly normal. He has a little bit of a cough and a runny nose developed this morning but other than that nothing else. Any thoughts?


----------



## liliaceae

I'm not sure what it is, but my son had something similar happen a couple months ago, and it went away after 2 or 3 days. I think it is common for a fever to get higher as the day goes on, but I'm not sure. Hope someone else can give you a more helpful answer.


----------



## AutumnMama

That is so strange, I remembered seeing this thread in new posts earlier and came here now because my 24 m/o DS has been doing the same thing 2 nights in a row as well.

He does seem perfectly fine during the day, with the exception of waking early from his nap.


----------



## ewe+lamb

His two year old molars come to mind, body temperature often goes up in the evening though, but it does remind me of teething.


----------



## PatchChild

My DS does that every time he's cutting more than 1-2 teeth at a time. It was how we knew the teething was serious.


----------



## shell_sea

This happened to DD as well, and I took her to the doctor and she agreed that it was probably molars coming in. Runny noses can also accompany teething.


----------



## Sojourner

No fever last night but he was still up a lot because he was really stuffed up. I was wondering about two year molars as well but he just finished up with his eye teeth and I thought I would get a break. I am not sure what it is but it seems like nighttime fever is common enough.


----------



## Rosehip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liliaceae* 
I think it is common for a fever to get higher as the day goes on, but I'm not sure.

Yes, this. My parents are both physicians, and say it is typical for fevers to spike late day/at night, and go down in the morning. If it's a more serious illness, with a very high fever, DC is more likely to be feverish all day.


----------

